# how to downgrade Yosemite OS X Mavericks ?



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello, 

I've updated my OS to the Yosemite thing recently and it was a wrong decision. it sows down my mac and it has many bugs and the laptop does not work properly.
how can I downgrade it to Mavericks ?
please help


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Which laptop specifically?

Do you still have a copy of the "Install Mavericks" application you got from the App store?


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Headrush said:


> Which laptop specifically?
> 
> Do you still have a copy of the "Install Mavericks" application you got from the App store?


I dont know the model of the macbook pro I have
attached a snapshot of the info 
I have a copy of install Mavericks application and when I try to install it, I cannot because it says that this version is older than the current ! please help me


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Anybody can help ?
please


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

You may get some help from http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...ngrade-to-mavericks-after-installing-yosemite

BTW, I always create another partition for a new OS X and test it individually. I did this for 10.9 and 10.10 both.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You will need to get a free program like this: http://liondiskmaker.com and create a bootable USB stick with the installer.
You will boot off the USB, open Disk Utility and repartition the HD and then install Mavericks,

You have to reparation to delete the old Yosemite recovery partition.

P.S. You can't just use the recovery partition if it has Yosemite on it.

What exactly were the problems you were having. That model should be fully compatible with Yosemite.


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Headrush said:


> You will need to get a free program like this: http://liondiskmaker.com and create a bootable USB stick with the installer.
> You will boot off the USB, open Disk Utility and repartition the HD and then install Mavericks,
> 
> You have to reparation to delete the old Yosemite recovery partition.
> ...


I made a bootable USB drive manytime, and rebooted the mac and pressed the option button and got selected to load from the USB and always i get the error log at the beginning of the installation.

please check it out its in the attachments. 
and again in which step i have to make Yosemite partition ? 
I hate this Yosemite thing , it slows down my mc , my mcbook was super fast when i was using Mavericks. I think apple always do this dirty trick, they issue new OS and force you to download it, then it slows down your Mac and then you have to buy new notebook.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

nofnof said:


> I hate this Yosemite thing , it slows down my mc , my mcbook was super fast when i was using Mavericks. I think apple always do this dirty trick, they issue new OS and force you to download it, then it slows down your Mac and then you have to buy new notebook.


I highly doubt this. Running on both a 2007 and 2011 model Mac without slow downs. I still contend the issue is something wrong on your system (incompatible software) or Spotlight is re-indexing your hard drives which does happen sometimes on OS upgrade and will slow the system until it is done.

Was there a message on screen when the installer failed?
Did you just try to install over the Yosemite installation?

When you start the boot stick, before you start the installer, can you look in the menu bar and there is options for Disk Utility and Terminal. Start Terminal and post the results of the following commands:

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```


----------



## nofnof (Feb 15, 2005)

Headrush said:


> I highly doubt this. Running on both a 2007 and 2011 model Mac without slow downs. I still contend the issue is something wrong on your system (incompatible software) or Spotlight is re-indexing your hard drives which does happen sometimes on OS upgrade and will slow the system until it is done.
> 
> Was there a message on screen when the installer failed?
> Did you just try to install over the Yosemite installation?
> ...


after useless and hopeless attempts to get rid of apple new garbage Yosemite thing, I went to the easy way, I bought a Mavericks bootable usb flash drive with from ebay, it worked and i downgraded to Mavericks again.
here's the link for anyone wants to get rid of the Yosemite thing 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181573760330?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

thanks for the support


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

nofnof said:


> after useless and hopeless attempts to get rid of apple new garbage Yosemite thing, I went to the easy way, I bought a Mavericks bootable usb flash drive with from ebay, it worked and i downgraded to Mavericks again.
> here's the link for anyone wants to get rid of the Yosemite thing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181573760330?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> thanks for the support


Guess you didn't make your USB stick right then?

Not sure whether you were being sarcastic or not, but "useless and hopeless attempts", you didn't even give us a chance.


----------

